# New holland 570 baler



## captjack (Sep 30, 2009)

I found a great deal on a NH 570 at an estate sale. I pick it up in the morning and have to pull it back on a 2 hr trip.

Can anyone tell me what they like and dont like about this baler ? This one is pretty basic w/o thrower or extras. I will be pulling this with a jd 5400.

Tell me what you can about this baler

THanks


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

The 570 is a very good intermediate size baler for medium sized hay operation, they have alot of the benefits of the 575 without the big commercial price. These balers have good capicty and good bale shape but do not have a huge pick up like the 575 or the packer stye feeder mechnism, but overall a very well built machine and if well maintained capable of doing a great job.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Toyes, I gotta disagree with you! 570 has the same rotary feed setup as the 575! Only difference is that 570 has only 2 rotors ahead of the packer fingers while the 575 has 3 rotors! Only the 565 has the older "even flow feed" like the 3xx series balers!
Capt, I have a 570, and am very satisfied with it!


----------



## VA Farmer (Jul 5, 2011)

I have the NH 565 and have very pleased with it over the years - does great in grass hay makes good tight uniform bales


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, the only difference between a 570 and 575 is 1 ft wider pickup, one more rotor in feed system and more "dogs" in bale chamber. The only thing that will eat more hay than a 570 is a 575 NH. I have the first 570 that came out, a 1988 model, and have never had a minutes trouble with it.


----------



## captjack (Sep 30, 2009)

Well I picked it up ! appears to be a 94 model --the serial number ends in 94

I towed it 75 miles @50mph and the hubs never got hot !

There is a field next to my house that i cut a while back and I was using it to work on my old 24t. There is a bunch of half tied bales and clumps of grass in rows from that fiasco.

I took the 570 over and it baled 27 bales of that mess in what seemed like a few minutes. perfect square bales and knots ! I could not be happier. It eats hay way faster than the 316 i borrowed to bale my last cut. I drove over a busted bale and it just swallowed it right up like it was nothing. I would have to slow down with the 316 or it would have busted a sheer bolt.

Now for the best part. I snagged this baler for 2500 bucks !!!

So my little hay operation breaks down like this.

nh 570 - 2500
nh 488 - 700
kuhn tdr 400
wheel rake 200
Total 3800

Not bad for a small 20 acre hobby operation. I could sell everything I have for a profit if and when my girls give up these horses !


----------

